
Still Not There but Finally Waking Up at 6 AM – What's Working for Me? - shalintj
https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/still-not-there-but-finally-waking-up-at-6-am-whats-working-for-me-b5b896136b
======
shalintj
Hey Guys! Would love to know your feedback on the service.

------
simonblack
Apparently the scientists have just invented a new, revolutionary device that
"wakes you up every single day at your selected time".

They have called it an 'alarm clock'.

~~~
shalintj
Ever heard of something called "constructive feedback"? You might want to give
it try. I hear it works :)

